# What do you feed your brood mares?



## lkblazin (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi I have a couple of pregnant mares and was wondering what everyone feeds there brood mares? And what are the reasons you are feeding that specific brand/feed?

A the moment I am feeding strategy, beet pulp ( no molasses), max glo ( rice bran), black oil sunflower seeds, and a balancer for alfalfa.

The beet pulp is for hydration and fiber it also helps with weight on my oldest. The strategy isn't a sweet feed, so I picked that over omolene 300. It also seems to be one of the most recommended. Max glo, just because I couldn't find plain rice bran




. I was disappointed and it only came in 40lbs. The black oil sunflower was because of the omegas. I read an entire article on it. There were several benefits that it gives, and people don't ever think to use it. ( and it has to be the boss seeds, because horses can't digest the others). The balancer my mom bought. I wasn't with and I never use balancers. So iam putting a little in so the feed doesn't get wasted.( shoulda returned it).

So what do you use and also what hay do you feed?


----------



##  (Sep 10, 2014)

I always used Alfalfa for all the horses. Here in Florida, they are all on dry lots, so lots of alfalfa hay (or cubes or pellets, depending on availability of hay). Cubes were fed dry like hay, and pellets were added to feed.

During the pregnancy, in the first 2 trimesters, I fed a Purina Feed called Horseman's Edge 14/6 (14% protein/6% fat). Then in the last trimester, all were moved to the Purina Mare/Foal feed, which is Omolene 300.

I used Beet Pulp shredded for a few horses, once in a while, but never really liked it much. There are those that swear by it, but I just never liked it much.

Since mine were on dry lot, for all horses, I also did 1 full week every month of Physillium for sand protection.

For all the horses, I used Purina Free Balance 12/12 -- especially for the pregnant mares, since it has a 36 ppm of Selenium which is so critical for healthy foals, and our area doesn't have "natural" Selenium in the ground.

That's pretty much the diet around here, with some modifications for older horses or hard-keepers, who were on Purina Senior Feed for their grain ration, instead of Horseman's Edge.


----------



## lkblazin (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you so much Diane for your reply. Do you like omolene a lot? I like strategy, and its cheaper, but I may go ahead and switch them over to omolene for the last trimesters. Mostly because strategy is not Soley focused for pregnancy but its a more diverse outreach. And as for selenium, in Illinois we are low on selenium and iodine. So I know I need to supplement for that. But there a so many different products its hard to decide. There is a trace mineral supplement with added selenium. And there is a iodine supplement( Icelandic kelp). It's sounds pricy but I actually found an organic dealer that has very reasonable prices.

I feel like I am going out of my way to find the perfect feed. It's driving me crazy! I feel like the feed companies are allways coming out with something new. Then they take certain things out of the feed so you need to pay more in order to balance what you are giving.



I have asked friends what they do and there are so many different responses. I wish that you could just ask your horse " hey what do you want to eat". Haa except I know my girls would say molasses, with an apple on top.


----------



##  (Sep 12, 2014)

I've fed the Purina products for many years, and been very happy with them. The "Free Balance 12/12" has 35 ppm of Selenium (vs. 0.60 ppm in Strategy and Omolene 300) and Selenium is critical in the last trimester of pregnancy for producing a healthy and strong foal. Even if you add the Free Balance 12/12 in the last trimester, it will be enough.

I like the Omolene 300 in the last trimester and in early lactation. It has everything a late trimester mare/lactating mare needs, and is safe for baby to nibble on -- as they do -- in those first weeks when they try out everything in their mouths!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Sep 13, 2014)

A 14% mix. Its the highest protein i have found in my area..


----------



## lkblazin (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks Diane and thank you goldilocks



I am going to my local feed store on Monday so ill ask if they carry those. I put my arms on my girl furthest along tonight while she was eating. I think I may have felt something move. It didn't seem like gass or bubbles. And when it happened she gave me a look. Like why did you do that? Haha it was kinda funny. Thanks so much for your help with my feed program


----------

